# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  RoboThespian, life-size humanoid acting robot, Engineered Arts Limited, Penryn, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Engineered Arts Limited

Home page - engineeredarts.co.uk/robothespian

facebook.com/RobotThespian

twitter.com/RoboThespian




> RoboThespian™ is a life sized, humanoid, interactive exhibition robot, its primary function is theatrical performance. RoboThespian was created to move, speak, communicate, interact and entertain.


Artie, Cognitive Robotics Research group, Oxford, United Kingdom

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2012: Engineered Arts, Ltd: RoboThespian reflects on Rossum's Universal Robots (R.U.R)
May 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian Lights Camera Action! 

Uploaded on Jan 11, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Get ready for Robots at CES 2014, meet RoboThespian"

by Jason Cartwright
December 19, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IEEE at CES 2014 

 Published on Dec 18, 2013




> Forget what's new. Find out What's Next! Expert IEEE members and RoboThespian will be talking about the future of consumer electronics at CES 2014 in LVCC, South Hall 3, Booth #30242 and at ShowStoppers table F7.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian Greets Visitors to the IEEE Booth at CES 2014 

Published on Jan 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CES Day 2: Tom Coughlin and the Future of Connected Devices 

 Published on Jan 9, 2014




> Robothespian interviews IEEE senior member Tom Coughlin about what he's seeing at CES and how every new device is a part of a larger internet of things.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespians perform - I am not a robot 

Published on Jan 15, 2015




> RoboThespian stage duet

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian - Lord Of The Rings - Gollum

Published on Jan 17, 2015




> RoboThespian performs an impression of Gollum with make up!

----------


## Airicist

Robot gets a checkup 

Published on Feb 25, 2015




> RoboThespian Model RT3 
> Engineered Arts Ltd
> Feb 2010

----------


## Airicist

In Russian

Published on Mar 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian invites you to watch the IEEE Honors Ceremony

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> RoboThespian invites you to watch the IEEE Honors Ceremony on June 20th at 6:30pm ET USA on IEEE.tv.

----------


## Airicist

Join RoboThespian for the IEEE Honors Ceremony

Published on Jun 15, 2015




> How many engineers does it take to screw in a lightbulb? Watch RoboThespian to find out the answer and learn more about the IEEE Honors Ceremony, where the world’s largest professional organization will be honoring technology giants such as:
> 
> - Mildred Dresselhaus, who is known as the Queen of Carbon (Photo of Mildred Dresselhaus: Ed Quinn, photographer)
> - Dr. James Gosling, who is known as the father of the Java programming language
> - Dr. Paul G. Kaminski, who is best known for his leading role in the development of stealth aircraft

----------


## Airicist

Watch the IEEE Honors Ceremony with RoboThespian

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> RoboThespian is all ready for the IEEE Honors Ceremony this Saturday, June 20th at 6:30pm ET. His shoes are shined and his tux is pressed, so tune into see him on the red carpet interviewing technology giants.

----------


## Airicist

Interview with Rodolfo Schoeneburg, Marica Paurevic, and Hans Weisbarth

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> Watch Rodolfo Schoeneburg, Marica Paurevic, and Hans Weisbarth get interviewed before the 2015 IEEE Honors Ceremony! They were awarded the IEEE Medal for Environmental and Safety Technologies for their significant contributions to automotive safety through crash prevention and passenger protection using sensors, warning systems, and autonomous restraint systems. This medal is sponsored by Toyota Motor Corporation.

----------


## Airicist

RT Grip Demo

Published on Sep 14, 2015




> RoboThespian RT4 demonstrates its adaptive grip, the under articulated finger design accommodates a wide range of objects.
> Large soft rubber surfaces mean allow the hands to grip heavy objects with minimal pressure.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian beginner tutorial one: out of the box

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> This is the first in series of tutorial videos designed to allow users of all abilities to make the most out of their RoboThespian. Tutorial One shows just how easy it is to get RoboThespian out of the box and working.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian beginner tutorial two: touchscreen quick start

Published on Apr 19, 2016




> This is the second video in our series of tutorials, designed to allow users of all abilities to make the most of their RoboThespian. Tutorial Two shows you just how easy it is to use the touch screen to interact with RoboThespian, in a very engaging way.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian beginner tutorial three: creating content

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> This is the third video in our series of tutorials, designed to allow users of all abilities to make the most of their RoboThespian. Tutorial Three shows you just how easy it is to create customised content to RoboThespian, using "Virtual Robot". Virtual Robot is our completely browser based 3D animation package.

----------


## Airicist

Robot's world: Artificial Intelligence

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> Get views and opinions direct from a ranting robot.
> Warning! - Robot may use strong language.
> 
> As a Robot, I am often ask to pose for magazine photos and new articles about artificial intelligence. While understandable, it is utter nonsense. I'll explain why you humans are so obviously stupid.

----------


## Airicist

Robot's world EP 2: domestic servants

Published on Jun 23, 2016




> Featuring Robot, R2D2, C3PO(ish), Roomba and a very "special dishwasher". In this instalment of Robot's World, Robot discusses the topic of Robot's as domestic servants. And he has some advice for you, delivered in his normal humble and pithy style. Enjoy!

----------


## Airicist

Article "RoboThespian gets its own YouTube channel"

by Kassie Perlongo
June 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robothespian: amazing telepresence demo with humanoid robot

Published on Jul 11, 2016




> This is a demonstration of Engineered Art's telepresence app on it's Robothespian Humanoid robot. Although recorded multiple times to capture different camera angles, what you are seeing is a real conversation with Robothespian. It is being controlled and voiced remotely over the internet. There is no trickery here. Although we scripted some of the conversation to ensure it was repeatable, none of the content was pre-programmed. It was all created in real time using a headset and the telepresence app. It is an excellent way to ensure genuine human interaction, without being tripped up with it's complexities.

----------


## Airicist

Robothespian: Telepresence app breakdown

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> This is a breakdown of Engineered Art's telepresence technology used in the previously shown demo.

----------


## Airicist

Robothespian: Machine Man

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Robothespian is a very complex machine. This short video shows you the journey of just one valve block. An integral part of ensuring the pneumatics work correctly. Essential for Robothespian to be able to move and express himself. We travel from the design process, using Autodesk inventor, through CAM simulation, manufacture using a 5-axis CNC machine, inspection, PCB design, assembly, and finally on a real robot. All completed in house, at Engineered Arts.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian beginner tutorial one: out of the box

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> This is the first in series of tutorial videos designed to allow users of all abilities to make the most out of their RoboThespian. Tutorial One shows just how easy it is to get RoboThespian out of the box and working.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian Sings Jungle Book Parody "King of the Robots"

Published on Apr 10, 2017




> Engineered Arts' RoboThespian performs a parody of Jungle Book's "I Wanna Be Like You" (The Monkey Song). Through the medium of song, RoboThespian tries to barter himself a pair of walking legs, much to the disapproval of his human counterpart.

----------


## Airicist

Custom RoboThespian: Robocop

Published on Jun 5, 2017




> Custom version RoboThespian performs an excerpt from "RoboCop" All our robots can be customised to your specification. All RoboThespians come pre-loaded with this impression, among others.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian research: complete interaction

Published on Aug 24, 2017




> Kaiserslautern Technical University used Engineered Art's IDE and RoboThespian as a platform to develop their own software that allows RoboThespian to recognise dynamic gestures, facial recognition, parse third-party databases to name a few. These all combine to make a completely automated interaction. You can see more of their work in this playlist or by using the following link.

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian: 6 robots dance in sync through their test routine

Published on Apr 3, 2018




> Insert "Thriller" music here! 6 partially assembled RoboThespians go through a test sequence all at once. Could be the next big dance troop. (8x speed)

----------


## Airicist

RoboThespian: the great dictator

Published on Jul 5, 2018




> A reminder, from a robot, to be more kind to each other. RoboThespian performs an extract from Charlie Chaplin's powerful speech at the end of The Great Dictator. Voice is the audio recording of Chaplin himself, which is available in the public domain. (Although the movie itself is not). RoboThespian was animated using browser based, drag drop software "virtual robot". Arguably, this demonstrates RoboThespian's acting versatility.

----------

